# 0137-Lockanrufe auf Handy



## SEP (12 Dezember 2005)

Liebe Forumsnutzer,

Lockanrufe, Lock-"Pings" oder Lock-SMS auf Euer Handy, die zu einem Anruf unter einer 0137-Nummer animieren sollen, bitte in diesem Thread (hier auf blaue Schrift klicken) posten/melden.

Bitte nicht jeweils einen neuen Thread eröffnen.


----------

